# Top 10 Reasons You Can't Get A Girlfriend



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. *You're physically unattractive.* Although just because you're ugly doesn't mean you can't get a girlfriend. But chances are if you're in your 20s or younger, looks matter a lot. You can make up for being ugly by having a big heart or a big bank account which leads me to my next one.

2. *You have crappy social skills around women.* There's a ton of guys competing for one girls attention and why the hell would she choose YOU if you can't even talk to her correctly. This one goes along with being ugly. If you're ugly AND have ****ty social skills, you're f****d. If you're attractive, you can get away with this a little bit more.

3. *You're trying to go for the wrong type of women.* If you're only trying to attract the very attractive preppy girls who obviously have more of a social life then you, and meanwhile you're a walking trash can hanging out in your moms basement all day, then of course it's not going to work out. Nerdy guys who arne't the most attractive people in the world should be trying to find nerdy girls or start dating obese girls. The more attractive a girl is, usually the more picky she becomes looks wise. And unfortunately most attractive women arne't into nerdy things at all.

4. *You're too shy and passive.* Are you the type of guy who never initiates conversations with women and hope that your dream girl comes talking to you someday showing signs she's interested? This is what you're doing wrong, you're never talking to the girl you like. Who knows, she could have actually liked you but your low confidence in yourself is the reason you can't get her. Meanwhile your less shy guy friends are getting with the women of their dreams while all you can do is fantasize about being with your crush only to be hurt when another guy comes along and takes her from you. **** that guy! I feel that hate you have, but let it motivate you to talk to the next girl you have the hots for before Prince Charming comes along.

5. *You are the ultimate FREELOADER* You're 26 years old and still live with your parents, don't have a license, live off of SSI, unemployed or have a ****ty minimum wage job only working 10 hours a week. As you get older, this gets more important to women. Obviously if you're in your teens or early 20s, this won't matter. If any of this applies to you, especially the unemployed and no license part, then go get a job and get a license! The more money you make, the more you will appeal to women.

6. *You're terrible at flirting and don't understand it.*

7. *Your clothes selection and personal hygiene are absolute s**t!* Maybe if you take the time to comb your hair, brush your teeth, shave, trim your nose hair, clean your ears, wear nice fitting non baggy clothes, lose/gain some weight, workout and run, you will look more appealable to the opposite sex.

8. *You have some sort of physical flaw which affects your physical attractiveness.* Physical flaws include being overweight, being really short like under 5 ft 6, being short and too skinny with a big head, being short and fat, etc... I'm not saying just because you have a physical flaw doesn't mean you're f****d, you just need to make up for it.

9. *You come off as a creeper.* Maybe one day you decide to break out of your nerves and talk to that pretty girl who works at your company. You awkwardly walk up to her and strike up a conversation only to get labelled as a creeper because you look and talk strange. Don't worry buddy you're not alone. Or maybe you're that type of guy who thinks dirty lines and pickup jokes work. (They almost always don't) If you're this type of guy, please go shoot yourself in the face with a nerf gun.

10.*You just don't give a f**k about women at all.* And this isn't actually a bad thing. You're either one of the chosen lucky few who don't really care about girls at all or you're tired of being rejected by women all the time so you just accept the fact you're going to be virgin 4 life because you are the definition of chick repellent so you don't even try anymore. This is me when I say honestly, you DONT need a girlfriend but it is our stupid human nature to want to find someone. Human nature is a b***h sometimes, you know that? The sooner you find inner peace with your virgin self, the better in life you will be because you won't be tied down to a woman of whether she likes you back or not.

11. You play Club Penguin... I can't believe that game is still around.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish I could achieve number 10.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm definitely numbers 1-5. You say it doesn't matter in early 20's but it seems it's basically a requirement to have a driver's license and a good paying job to attract a female. I wish I could achieve number 10 permanently, but some days I regress, contemplate and want a girlfriend.  The struggle is hard friends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Elliot Alderson said:


> I'm definitely numbers 1-5. You say it doesn't matter in early 20's but it seems it's basically a requirement to have a driver's license and a good paying job to attract a female. I wish I could achieve number 10 permanently, but some days I regress, contemplate and want a girlfriend.  The struggle is hard friends.


Same


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

But I have a girlfriend.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Number 4 trumps everything else really. I've seen and heard of complete losers with girlfriends, probably because they don't have any problems talking to people. I've even read in the news that even suspected rapists are able to get girls to agree to have casual sex with them.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I know for a fact #6 applies to me more than anything. All the time I spent trying to date I still can't flirt for some reason. Also #1 I'm not attractive either
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

1, 2, 4, 6, and 10 for I don't give a **** because schizoid until proven otherwise.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I see myself reflected in most of the post, except No.9 . But the one that applies for many years now is the No.10.


True a relationship with love & comfort and a family would be nice things. But the they are not the be all and end all to existence and account only for a small part. 


As you get older need for a partner matters less and less, to the point you no longer care and are happy living life pursuing all your interests and hobbies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> 3. You're trying to go for the wrong type of women. If you're only trying to attract the very attractive preppy girls who obviously have more of a social life then you, and meanwhile you're a walking trash can hanging out in your moms basement all day, then of course it's not going to work out. Nerdy guys who arne't the most attractive people in the world should be trying to find nerdy girls or start dating obese girls. The more attractive a girl is, usually the more picky she becomes looks wise. And unfortunately most attractive women arne't into nerdy things at all.


The problem I see with this is that the guys you're talking to can't make themselves be attracted to girls they're not attracted to. If they're attracted to women who are very conventionally attractive and not other women there's probably not much they can do about it unless they date people they're not attracted to, and that's not worth it or fair.

I also don't think there's a true correlation between pickyness and conventional _physical _ attractiveness.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Low self esteem and lack of social skills makes it difficult to have any friends let alone a girlfriend.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I think Number 4 is the one that applies to most men *AND *women on SAS who struggle to find a partner. People with Social Anxiety are usually unlikely to take risks with the opposite sex. And end up missing out on many opportunities. Also staying at home is another issue. By being at home every Friday and Saturday night you are missing out on chances to meet that special person.

Number 5 applies to mostly older members of SAS who are still living at home. I'm talking the ones who live at home and don't have jobs. A hikikamori pretty much. Although I think most of these people just have given up hope in general. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It's awful how this list is accurate. lmao I'm short and skinny, but I do not have a big head. You also forgot to add in #1 that a hot body makes up for an ugly face to some women. To others, you'll just be a butterface.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ignopius said:


> I think Number 4 is the one that applies to most men *AND *women on SAS who struggle to find a partner. People with Social Anxiety are usually unlikely to take risks with the opposite sex. And end up missing out on many opportunities. Also staying at home is another issue. By being at home every Friday and Saturday night you are missing out on chances to meet that special person.
> 
> Number 5 applies to mostly older members of SAS who are still living at home. I'm talking the ones who live at home and don't have jobs. A hikikamori pretty much. Although I think most of these people just have given up hope in general. *I feel sorry for them.*


Don't, that annoys me more than when people look down on me. I can't speak for anyone else though of course, but I doubt they'd want that either.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

lol club penguins still around cause disney bought it.

i have younger cousins okay, dont judge x(

i pretend im 10 but i actually care a whole lot


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 1-6. Especially 4.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


>


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

2. Most definitely. My social skills in general are lacking.

4. Also true. In hindsight or perhaps just in my imagination, I've felt like I've missed several opportunities where women might have liked me but I didn't have the cajones to go for it.

6. This is a big thing for me. My ability to read flirty cues from women is pretty low, so even if women take initiative I have trouble "seeing" when they're making a move.

7. Honestly, my wardrobe hasn't changed much since high school. Outside of professional clothes when they're needed for work.

9. I've had some epic failures (albeit some successes too) when I did actually put myself out there. I think because I tend to have a blank expression and am more formal at first, I give off a more serious vibe. Not necessarily very inviting, and probably seen as weird/awkward a lot of the time.

I'm not that bad looking, but my well-below-average social skills really put a damper in how frequently I get out into the dating world.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Don't, that annoys me more than when people look down on me. I can't speak for anyone else though of course, but I doubt they'd want that either.


amen to that.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

So basically it boils down to general unattractiveness (1,7& 8, poor social skills (2,4,6&9) and chasing girls that are out of your league (3). 5 & 10 are a culmination of a feeling of hopelessness in your life.

This all refers to the types of girls that are being pursued by lots of guys whether it is for their physical attractiveness or attractiveness coupled with personality. Many men it seems would equate dating women outside of this category as being the same as not being able to get a girlfriend.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

"Creeper" has got to be one of the most stupid words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

All is me i never tried 9 so that ok and i am working on 10 but that is a ***** to get around especially when you are reminded every 10 seconds from music, tv, walking down the street even the internet
Wish we could unplug that bit in our brians


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ahhh, the glorious number nine. I keep telling one of my co-workers at work that he's a creeper, but then he keeps making exploding and Minecraft jokes, so I give up after that.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Number 10 would be the definition of true confidence from within.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

mike91 said:


> All is me i never tried 9 so that ok and i am working on 10 but that is a ***** to get around especially when you are reminded every 10 seconds from music, tv, walking down the street even the internet
> Wish we could unplug that bit in our brians


Yeah, why didn't nature gave exclusively people like us the ability to just turn that desire off, whenever we please?
Because frankly, that's really a pure burden to live with and not very helpful in such circumstances.
If it wasn't for that, I would be able to just get it done with getting a job,making the interviewer doubt his former employee decisions, probably become the employee of the month, making everyone jealous and hateful against me in the process but I wouldn't even care about that, because I would be too busy feeling awesome in my own skin. :evil


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ignopius said:


> Number 5 applies to mostly older members of SAS who are still living at home. I'm talking the ones who live at home and don't have jobs. A hikikamori pretty much. Although I think most of these people just have given up hope in general. *I feel sorry for them.*


You should not feel sorry for people like me. You would think that I would have moved out by now according to society's standards, but it is hard to envision doing that if you cannot find work even after spending five years in college. Not to mention, I cannot drive people around due to having a visual impairment, so no license for me.

Maybe I will be moved into my own place in my mid-30's, but we shall see.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

2,3,6 and possibly 9 apply to me big time. One may apply to me as well but I can fix that by working out.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> But I have a girlfriend.


Babe, I didn't want to go public yet.

Awhh man.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

2,4 9 definitely apply to me.

People here (A suburb in the eastern Great Lakes region) hardly ever strike random convos. This makes me even sadder and anxious.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Most of them don't even like men.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Who the **** cares about a girlfriend?
I want to just be independed, so I can take on life properly.
Humans are the most worthless animals on earth, who the **** needs such a complex brain which includes way too many emotions that make things unnecesseraly harder, just to survive?
That's the biggest bull****, nature has come up with, other than that she does a pretty ace job.
Still, what a *****.


----------



## HyperGiant (Feb 23, 2015)

My main reason is psychological, though them other points follow close behind.
I can't get a girlfriend coz me heart can't take a bashing like that again and I haven't got the strength and stamina to "fake it til I make it.". In short and in expression "If 15% of all planes crashed would you fly a plane?" 
I also conclude she's changed her mind and give up without a fight coz me heart can't take the bashin or the bull.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

number 11 for me lol jk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no confidence 
no confidence 
no confidence
no confidence
no confidence
very low opinion of myself.

everytthing else is fine except my weight but that can be changed through emotional changes first and diet and exercise.


----------



## TheRealTruthWhy (Oct 2, 2015)

Well i know one very good reason is that with much more women today that are very high maintenance, independent, selfish, spoiled, and very greedy, is a very excellent reason. The second reason is that much more women today are going for the Bad Boy type of men which makes many of us Nice Guys finish last. And today many of them want men with Money which makes them total Losers anyway.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

no $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i avoid meeting new people and putting myself in social environments
if i did meet people i would be so nervous and uncomfortable that i probably wouldnt be able to function well enough socially to get to know anyone, let alone a girl i might like
i have a lot of self esteem issues from things i don't like about myself, physically and mentally, that prevent me from wanting to try with anyone for fear of being rejected


----------



## Trancequillity (Oct 4, 2015)

Girls are waiting to be approached, they may like you secretly.

Hence number #4 is the main reason especially for us suffering from SA. Once you approach the girl, the remaining issues can be addressed.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL some of these are pretty funny. I'm getting to #10,I still find females sexually attractive but I'm not really interested in a relationship


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not lesbian or bi.


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't approach many people. Thanks, SA.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Pretty offense question. Is it possible if people just wait for the right one to come into their lives? Instead of just looking with haste for anyone who can get them laid? Look for the right one son


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A woman on craigslist recently rejected me for being a "gun nut".

Yeah, I buy $1,500 pistols so I can kill her.:roll She must be mighty damn special to deserve death by such a fine gun.

Evidently she doesn't appreciate the high level of skill that target shooting takes, nor does she appreciate a real man who could defend her life in a critical situation. She'd rather date some p*ssy who'd be waiting for cops who are only minutes away when seconds count.

WTF? Does she think guns magically go off? To get a Beretta 92 to fire you have to flick the safely off and then you have a very long & heavy trigger pull (I'd cock the hammer), but's it's about what you'd expect on a combat gun. No way in hell is it going off accidentally.

How stupid does she think killers are? Wouldn't a killer not mention his passion for firearms? Do killers even have a passion for firearms, are they NRA members, have a carry permit, and vote to defend 2A? Not to mention the EXTREME noise of a gun shot blast that would greatly favor killing with an ice pick. Neighbors won't hear an ice pick.

I find guns, gun rights, and target shooting fascinating? Should I avoid any mention of this for crazy chicks who thinks guns go off magically & can't understand those most passionate about gun rights also tend to be the most passionate about the safe use of guns? I'd be happy to take a girl to the range to play with my toys, but would cover all safety issues first.

I've yet to hear of any spree shooters who had a carry permit or was an NRA member. Or who could readily nail any target @ 25 yards pretty damn well using any full-size handgun.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1. *You're physically unattractive. *Well I've never thought of myself as that attractive.

2. *You have crappy social skills around women. *I've always had crappy social skills period.

4. *You're too shy and passive.*

5. *You are the ultimate FREELOADER. *The only job I've had I didn't make that much money and have always lived with my parents.

7. *Your clothes selection and personal hygiene are absolute s**t!* 
I was overweight and never worked out until the past couple of years.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> *1. not hot enough to be approached
> 2. I dont approach*
> 
> once a girl initiated INDIRECTLY, ages ago


Sums it up.


----------



## SpaceCadet93 (Sep 30, 2015)

1. I have a resting face that looks angry/ sad
2. Lack of confidence
3. Lack of social skills
4. I stopped partying "Every girl I meets just wants to party, no thank you"
5. I cant text well and people don't always get what i'm talking about
6. Just lazy
7.Unmotivated
8. Live at home
9. Essentially a loner and girls tend to like more social guys
10. Wish my depression would go away, so I can be positive and at least start trying again socially and romantically


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think all 10 apply to me. :lol

I know there is low self-esteem. The sick thing is that I am probably better off than the majority of people who made fun of me, but the mindset is still there.


----------



## 64296 (Oct 6, 2015)

I mean, I'm bad at flirting, yeah. And I'm quiet. But I've still had three GFs, things is that the girl always asks me out and it's somewhat embarrassing..


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

64296 said:


> I mean, I'm bad at flirting, yeah. And I'm quiet. But I've still had three GFs, things is that the girl always asks me out and it's somewhat embarrassing..


You look like Brad Pitt? If women are approaching you then you must have something good going on. Looks, style of clothes, intellect?

You're blessed my friend. Many guys on this forum will freaking kill or donate their own body parts just to get approached by a woman he likes or whatever, due to SA nullifying our stance on initiating/approaching women and anyone in general.


----------



## 64296 (Oct 6, 2015)

Elliot Alderson said:


> You look like Brad Pitt? If women are approaching you then you must have something good going on. Looks, style of clothes, intellect?
> 
> You're blessed my friend. Many guys on this forum will freaking kill or donate their own body parts just to get approached by a woman he likes or whatever, due to SA nullifying our stance on initiating/approaching women and anyone in general.


Um, well I guess it's just sort of my looks, though they're not that great, maybe my hair? I've got some sort of longer black hair. Girls seem to like that for some reason. Guess I just learned the secret to girls. Hair, Lol.


----------



## distancedguy (Feb 24, 2015)

#2, 4, and 6 are the biggest reasons for me. They're all related to social skills/not making a move/being passive


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Elliot Alderson said:


> You look like Brad Pitt? If women are approaching you then you must have something good going on. Looks, style of clothes, intellect?
> 
> You're blessed my friend. Many guys on this forum will freaking kill or donate their own body parts just to get approached by a woman he likes or whatever, due to SA nullifying our stance on initiating/approaching women and anyone in general.


You're a good looking guy if that's you in photo. Just look a bit glum. Put on some muscle, it'll probably help your self image.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

*You're physically unattractive. *
No, just fuzzy.

2. *You have crappy social skills around women.* 









3. *You're trying to go for the wrong type of women.* 
It's entirely possible, lol. Truth be told, I'm not going for any at the moment, so yeah...

4. *You're too shy and passive.* 
I resemble that remark!

5. *You are the ultimate FREELOADER* 
Not quite. Presently not working, but training so it balances out (in my head, anyway); I'll be working again soon enough!

6. *You're terrible at flirting and don't understand it.* 









7. *Your clothes selection and personal hygiene are absolute s**t!* 
You lost me at "shave..."

8. *You have some sort of physical flaw which affects your physical attractiveness.*
Err...maybe?

9. *You come off as a creeper.* 









10.*You just don't give a f**k about women at all.* 









Okay, I'm going to bed now, lol...:grin2:


----------



## Wayde (Oct 9, 2015)

*ii.* Analytical and hyper-focused on the programming to the point of neglecting, then forgetting, how it feels to just be a program and enjoy it.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

1,2,4,6,8 - this is me.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

1. i have standards
2. see above


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Not lesbian or bi.


u break my heart bby </3


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

This thread has my laughing so hard my stomach hurts. I love you op for this, it's just so true.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Take a shower, get a job. You'll be alright.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

133 i have a restraining order against women of the populous. its hard keeping them away


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I never try anymore.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

McFly said:


> You're a good looking guy if that's you in photo. Just look a bit glum. Put on some muscle, it'll probably help your self image.


Put on muscle? Dude, I basically have captain Americas physique lol.

And that hasn't helped no one so far.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

cheese is delicious!


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Just be more confident bro!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't tell if women are even into men.


----------

